# Pioneer Elite VSXL104 MCACC calibration



## vlawde (Mar 31, 2021)

Every now and then I use my Pioneers VSXL104 microphone to calibrate. Furniture gets moved, speakers etc. I notice that even though I have floorstanding Paradigm studio 60's and set them to large, the MCACC calibration sets them to small. System sounds much better when they are set to large. Just wondering why the MCACC keeps doing this? Does this affect what the sub outputs? (Martin Logan DYN600XD)


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

The small setting sends LFE output to just the subwoofer which is really the only place it should be going. Large will typically add some of that LFE content to the L/R speakers as well. Even if you have towers they should be set for small and then just select the appropriate crossover frequency. The Dynamo 600 isn't a very powerful subwoofer so the fact it sounds better when the speakers are set to large is probably due to the extra bass your towers are contributing.

Bottom line is if that's what sounds best to you than perhaps it should be left that way. Alternately you could get a larger, more powerful subwoofer and then set the speakers to small and let the sub do the heavy lifting. That's a more standard configuration.


----------

